# Erfahrung mit Freilauf/Erlangen



## bighit_fsr (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo, ich muss das jetzt posten.
Nachdem mir einige ganz unbedingt als Anlaufstation im Raum Erlangen den Freilauf ans Herz gelegt haben, hab ich dort auch was gekauft.
Auftrag: Bestellung von zwei Dämpferfedern für Fox bei Shock-Therapy plus vier Stück Reducer. (was halt für einen Dämpfer gebraucht wird!) Alter und neuer Dämpfer wurden samt Zubehör als Muster dort gelassen.
Wurde prompt bestellt und geliefert.
Jetzt weiss ich nicht ob der Freilauf was dafür kann, ist aber auch nicht der Knackpunkt: die Reducer hatten nicht gepasst und die Federn waren falsch beschriftet. Lt Shock Therapy sind die als 750 gebaut worden machen aber nur 680-700. Das ist ja OK wenn mans weiss.

Was ich richtig schei** find ist, dass ich für die Sachen insgesamt 119,- Euros löhnen musste. Jetzt kommt die Rechnung:
Dämpferfeder empf. VK 40,- Euro (zwei Stück bestellt und bekommen)
Reducer/Stück empf. VK 5,- Euro (vier Stück bestellt und bekommen)
Würde insgesamt 100,- Euros machen.
Auf Nachfrage bei Shock-Therapy ist bei dem VK wirklich schon eine Händlermarge dabei die sich "lohnt" bzw von Shock Therapy als gerecht empfunden wird. Die werden das auch an ihren eigenen Vertrieb/Aussendienst weitergeben der sich dann hoffentlich mit dem Freilauf dann hoffentlich Tacheles redet.

*Der Freilauf hat sich sage und schreibe 19% vom Auftragswert als zusätzlichen Gewinn einverleibt. Find ich klasse! Da geh ich jetzt sicher öfter hin.*  

Egal welche Diskussionen hieraus entstehen, ich werde mich am weiteren Verlauf des Threads nicht weiter beteiligen. 
Falls sich die Firma Freilauf durch diesen Thread denunziert fühlt oder meint ich würde Tatsachen falsch darstellen: Bitte per PN oder mail an mich persönlich wenden. Ich kann gerne meinen Namen offenlegen und brauche mich nicht hinter meinem Pseudonym verstecken.


----------



## Coffee (9. Juni 2004)

hi du,

hast du da mal beim freilauf nachgefragt wo die 19 Euro überbezahlug herkommen?


grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bighit_fsr (9. Juni 2004)

@coffee:
noch nicht, ich will ja noch was zum reden haben wenn ich dann die passenden Reducer abholen tu.


----------



## dubbel (9. Juni 2004)

1. was hat denn das porto für hin- und zurückschicken gekostet?

2. hast du die sachen alle selbst verpackt?

3. was hättest du denn als angemessen empfunden? nix? bzw. hast du dir die gedanken schon vorher gemacht?


----------



## Coffee (9. Juni 2004)

@ dubbel,

soweit ich es verstanden habe geht es nciht darum einen angemessenen betrag zu zahlen. sondern darum das die teile im offiziellen VK zusammen 100 Euro gekostet hätten. udn das der freilauf 119 verlangt hat. Und es fand keine Montage oder dergleichen statt, die das hätten rechtfertigen können.

wenn freilauf ein "extra" teil bestellen und dadurch mehr portokosten haben (normal sollten diese in der kalkulation ja drin sein) müssen sie das vorher zumindest mal dem kunden gegenüber ansprechen. fände ich nur fair.

grüße coffee


----------



## dubbel (9. Juni 2004)

deshalb ja frage 3


----------



## Coffee (9. Juni 2004)

achso ;-) ok 


grüße coffee


----------



## bighit_fsr (9. Juni 2004)

@dubbel
zu 1.
Also meine zwei Dämpfer haben Erlangen meines Wissens nie verlassen und das war auch nie geplant. => kein Porto! 
Für den Weg vom Laden zur Werkstatt (50m) wird wohl auch kein Porto verbraten worden sein ;-))
Bleibt jetzt noch Porto, ich Denk mal in Höhe von Euro 6,70 als versichertes Paket bis 500,- Euro um die Teile von Shock-Therapy nach Erlangen zu bringen. Der Preis gilt aber auch nur falls es mit der gelben Post verschickt wurde. Andere Paketdienste mögen da andere (Business-) Tarife haben.

zu 2. 
wieso sollte ich was verpacken?
Es war nie geplant irgendwelche Teile von mir in der Gegend rumzuschicken. Und wenn jetzt jemand auf die Idee kommt ein Fahrradladen hätte nicht ausreichend Verpackungsmaterial bei der Hand, und müßte fürs verpacken was verlangen.....
Die meisten Radläden haben wohl eher das Problem ihre Fülle an Kartons (nicht nur die großen wo die Räder drin sind) kostengünstig zu entsorgen.
War zumindest so als ich noch nebenher in nem Radladen mitgearbeitet hab.

zu 3. 
nachdem was mir Shock-Therapy erzählt hat, haben die ihr Schärflein aus dem empf. VK zu ziehen. 
Mehr als fünf Euro für das beschaffen sollten dann nicht gerechtfertigt sein. Wenn überhaupt! Wir sind ja hier nicht in einer "Bananenrepublik". => Du bekommst von mir was, wenn Du erstmal für den Verkauf des Artikels zahlen musst. Kommt das jetzt rüber was ich damit sagen will?

@all
Es war ja auch keine (große) Beratung notwendig. Ich hab gesagt 650+700er Feder für den Dämpfer. Extra keine FOX-Feder sondern die Shock-Therapy. Der Dämpfer ist ja mittlerweile sogar ein Standardteil.
Es war auch keine Montage notwendig. Hab das ja nur gemacht, weil Shoch-Therapy nicht direkt an Endkunden liefert!
Und wenn jemand mit Shock-Therapy zusammenarbeitet sollte es ihm ein leichtes sein die notwendigen Teile in angemessener Zeit zu ermitteln. (hierfür also auch keine Kohle von mir!)

Jetzt haltet Euch doch mal noch eine andere Sache vor Augen: wieviel 40 Euro für eine Dämpferfeder eigentlich ist. In alter Währung ca. 80 Mark. Mir erscheint das viel. 
Ich kann für ca. 130 Euro einen Sportfedernsatz für ein Auto kaufen, da sind vier Stück drin. Rein theoretisch müssten die Kosten hier wesentlich höher sein. Nicht nur weil dafür mehr Material gebraucht wird, sondern weil da an ganz schöner Verwaltungsaufwand dazugehört. (ABE, Tests, Zertifizierungen....) Und die Auflagenzahlen für solche Federn sind wohl auch nicht so hoch. (hab mir extra ein Auto ausgesucht, das jetzt nicht das Tuningobjekt schlechthin ist - Mazda 323).
Die Produktion von solchen Teilen kann nicht so teuer sein.

Dann will Shock Therapy was verdienen und der Händler. Ist ja beides OK. Aber warum hält sich der Händler nicht an den empf. VK? Bei Buchhändlern klappt das doch auch. Oder zahlt Ihr im Buchladen (nicht amazon!) mehr wenn Ihr ein Buch bestellt?
Sogar die Apotheken haben einen Distributionsservice und dürfen für die Beschaffung eines Medikaments nicht zusätzlich abrechnen. Und ich verlang ja auch kein Distributionsnetzwerk bei dem ich einen Artikel innerhalb eines halben Tages habe (Apotheke). 

Ich wollte eigentlich nicht mitdiskutieren, aber wenns Fragen gibt....


----------



## Frankenbiker (9. Juni 2004)

... mal eine positive Anmerkung   

billig ist er nicht, der Freilauf, dafür aber immer kulant bei Umtausch und Reklamationen! Und in der Werkstatt haben sie einem Reparatir-Dilettanten wie mir (Schrauben maximal anziehen, dass sich auf der Tour ja nix löst - beim Reparieren aber auch nicht mehr) auch schon öfters kompetent und für nix aus der Patsche geholfen. Nur sollte man die Monteure nicht in der Mittagspause ansprechen!


----------



## bighit_fsr (9. Juni 2004)

nochwas @all

ich sollte vor der Bestellung noch informiert werden was das alles zusammen kostet. Bzw wieviel eine Feder kostet. Da gabs Schwierigkeiten bei der Kommunikation innerhalb des Freilaufs. *Will ich hier aber auch nicht zum Thema machen.* Könnt ich ja darüber hinwegsehen, wenn die Preisgestaltung dann fair wäre.


----------



## ea3040 (9. Juni 2004)

jetzt mal entschuldigung


wenn du probleme hast solltest du doch in laden gehen und dich beschweren.


09131-202220


wenn du bei uns wirklich zuviel bezahlt hast dann kriegst du die differenz wieder. 

porto sind 6,90 euro

+ mindermengenaufschlag. nun weist du wo der enorme mehrpreis herko´mmt

das mit den buchsen war ein versehen von st


also ruf an und mecker nicht hier im forum rum

wenn ich das nicht gelesen hätte

hier ist der böse mechaniker ausm freilauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aprillaprill (9. Juni 2004)

klär das erstmal mit dem laden ab die sind eigentlich cool drauf lassen ihr werkzeug benutzen und lassen bei preisen auch n bischen mit sich reden der technicker is eigentlich einer der besten die du in erlangenfinden kannst aquserdem sind der derbst kulant und wenn mal was kaputt geht heulen die einem auch nix von eigenverschulden vor ... in meinen augen der beste laden in der umgebung .... kann ja sein das die bei dir mal nen schwartzen tag hatten ...kann immer mal vorkommen ... also keep cool wird schon wieder


----------



## Coffee (9. Juni 2004)

[
porto sind 6,90 euro

+ mindermengenaufschlag. nun weist du wo der enorme mehrpreis herko´mmt

hier ist der böse mechaniker ausm freilauf[/QUOTE]


wäre vielleicht fair, das dem kunden bei bestellung mitzuteilen. Velangt ihr von jedem Kunden die portokosten für das was ihr vom großhändler/hersteller geschickt bekommt? sollte das nicht in der kalkulation drin sein?

extrabestellungen, weil der kunde es eilig hat und ihr evtl gerade nichts akut bei ST benötigt kann man durchaus mit mindermengenzuschlag bestücken. aber wie gesagt in absprache mit dem kunden. denn ohne kann ich das verwundere schauen des kunden durchaus verstehen.

grüße coffee


----------



## emka (9. Juni 2004)

...und jetzt nehmen wir uns mal alle an der Hand und ham uns liiieb!


----------



## Mudface (9. Juni 2004)

Günstige Federn gibt es auch von DNM ca. 25 im Versand.

Andere Läden verlangen bei der Bestellung von nur einer Hardride-Sattelstütze bei ST für 69 keinen Mindermengenrabatt, geh zu denen, ST sucht Dir gern andere Händler raus. 

@EA...
Du repariertst auch CC-Bikes ?  
Sorry, den konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen.

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## bighit_fsr (9. Juni 2004)

ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt mal entschuldigung
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...




hallo böser Mechaniker,

willst Du persönlich werden?
Ich hab nie was gesagt gegen irgendwelche Mechaniker und wegen "dem Preis vorher abklären" hab ich mich auch nicht beschwert.
Warum sollte ich bei Euch anrufen? Ich komm persönlich vorbei wenn ich die richtigen Buchsen abholen kann. (Steht übrigens auch ein paar Einträge weiter oben!)

Was seltsam ist, ist dass die Jungs von Shock Therapy (Hr. Cerimic) nichts erwähnt haben von einem Mindermengenzuschlag. Aber wenn Ihr das den Jungs von Shock Therapy vorwerft, dann schmeissen die mit Steinen die im Glashaus sitzen. Weil Euer Verkäufer hats auch net gsagt.....

Schon ziemlich viel Beiträge geschrieben, dafür dass ich nicht mitdiskutieren wollte......


----------



## Coffee (9. Juni 2004)

@ bighit_fsr,

das dir st nichts bezüglich mindermengenzuschlag gesagt hat ist normal. denn du hast dait nichts zu tun. wenn freilauf einzelne federn bestellt weil sie nix anderes bestellen müssen ist das denen ihr bier. in wie weit sie dir den mindermengen zuschlag dann weiter geben ist kulanzsache. gehört aber in jedem falle vorher abgesprochen mit dir als kunden. 

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (9. Juni 2004)

hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? 
er is unzufrieden mit dem preis, den er nicht vorher abgeklärt hat und von dem er auch keine konkrete vorstellung hatte, was denn angemessen gewesen wäre. 

das findet er schei$$e. 

aber statt beim freilauf zu meckern, tritt er hier alles breit. 

aha.


----------



## jobeagle (9. Juni 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?
> er is unzufrieden mit dem preis, den er nicht vorher abgeklärt hat und von dem er auch keine konkrete vorstellung hatte, was denn angemessen gewesen wäre.
> 
> das findet er schei$$e.
> ...


Ganz meine Meinung! Vorher nach den Preisen fragen klärt schonmal Einiges...
Ausserdem handelt es sich hier um "empf. verkaufspreise" - da kann der Händler (innerhalb eines gewissen Rahmens) verlangen was er will...
Und Händler (und ihre Mechaniker) müssen auch von was leben!


----------



## bighit_fsr (9. Juni 2004)

@ jobeagle
@ dubbel

der Freilauf hätte mich vorher anrufen sollen und mich über die Kosten informieren. So wars mit demjenigen ausgemacht der die Bestellung entgegengenommen hat.
Leider kam der erste Anruf als die Sachen zum Abholen waren.

@ all
Wie oft soll ich hier noch schreiben, daß das jetzt nicht das Thema sein soll?
Sowas kann passieren. 
Aber mir ist leider nicht transparent gewesen wie es zu den 19 Euros kommt. Wenn der Mindermengenzuschlag an den Kunden weitergegeben wird ist das dennoch traurig genug. Da kann ich gleich Sammelbesteller bei Otto machen.
In nem Business in dem die aktuellen Fahrradmodelle oftmals im Mai ausverkauft sind, wäre es dann aber eine Schande extralange auf Tuning- und Ersatzteile zu warten.

Und was vor allem nervt:
Ich bin kein Stammkunde beim Freilauf. Seit dem Thread bin ich wahrscheinlich auch kein gern gesehener Kunde mehr. Aber wenn ich nicht noch bei ST angerufen hätte wegen der falschen Federhärte, dann hätt ich ja gar nix davon mitbekommen wie sehr ich abgezogen wurde. Ja, so fühle ich mich. Gelackmeiert.
Und wenn ich schon kein Stammkunde bin und nichtmal umfassende Beratung benötige, sollte der Laden dann nicht darum bemüht sein mich als regelmäßigen Kunden zu bekommen? So ein Fahrradladen ist in meinen Augen mehr als eine Frittenbude oder ein Dönerstand der von der Laufkundschaft lebt. In den vergangenen Vier Jahren habe ich über 6000 Euro für Fahrräder und Fahrradteile ausgegeben. Diese Summe teilt sich ca. auf in 50% Fachhandel und 50% Internethandel.
Aber muss ich erstmal solche "Referenzen" vorweisen um fair behandelt zu werden? Oder muss ich mein Fahrrad dort gekauft haben? Und können nicht viele Fahrradläden die ebenfalls teure Räder verkaufen nicht mal ansatzweise den Service bieten den ich von einem Fahrradgeschäft wie Freilauf erwarten kann? Dieser Laden hat schon vor mehr als zehn Jahren die teuersten Cannondales verkauft und Bontragers zusammengestellt. Und ich habe Bekannte die mit den zusammengestellten Rädern zufrieden sind. Eigentlich wissen sie über ihr Business auch gut bescheid. Aber ihr Kundenpotenzial auszuschöpfen, soweit sind sie (noch) nicht. Nicht umsonst heisst es in der Automobilbranche dass am Service von einem Auto mehr verdient ist als am Verkauf.


----------



## dubbel (9. Juni 2004)

bighit_fsr schrieb:
			
		

> Wie oft soll ich hier noch schreiben, daß das jetzt nicht das Thema sein soll?


erklär noch mal bitte kurz für alle, was das eigentliche thema sein soll.


----------



## bighit_fsr (9. Juni 2004)

@ all

hab gerade einen Anruf von einem Herrn Groner erhalten. Er hat sich als Geschäftsführer vom Freilauf vorgestellt und hat sich für einen Abrechnungsfehler entschuldigt.

@ coffee

kannst Du den tread schliessen?


----------



## FuzzyLogic (9. Juni 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> aber statt beim freilauf zu meckern, tritt er hier alles breit.



Scheinbar hat auch das gewirkt. 

(Ja, ich weiss, das ist meine Interpretation, es koennte auch anders gewesen sein...)


----------

